

Only the gov't would create a non-24 hr a day web application - sbenitoj
http://www.irs.gov/businesses/small/article/0,,id=102767,00.html?portlet=105

======
paulhauggis
It's the same thing with online unemployment. The app shuts down after 7pm
during the week and on weekends.

